# how'd I do ? (cages)



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

does it look like im doing ok with their cage setups ? i keep a bunch of empty boxes and when i clean their cages they get new ones if the old ones are nasty.. or chewed up too much .. same with the tp and pt rolls .. the babies loooove their paper towel rolls oh ..and i move the coconuts around unless theres babys .. i leave the cage alone except to feed or change water untill the babies are fuzzys ..

heres some


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

cages look fine, its funny seeing the cat watching them! my cat watches my fish tank like a tv!


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

I think they look great, but if you can squeeze some climbing toys in they'd probably be appreciated


----------

